# What kind of meat goat?



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

So I am doing research on meat goats. Getting ready to discuss with hubby about a breed, and seeing what he thinks. (maybe he will then tell me ok, especially if I can find a breeder around here.) So what kind of meat goat would you suggest and why? I would really like a hardy goat. One that doesn't need a lot of help during labor, they don't get sick too often, do great in cold/hot weather, loves attention, produces nice meat, and isn't too big. Thanks for looking and for any advice. Have a great night!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2011)

I vote for boer goats as far as quality of meat and calmness, tameness. And different blood-lines do vary in overall adult size. So you could stick with boer goats that as adults don't get as big as the average.  We have quit a range of size in our adult boer goats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you so very much. Really appreciate you responding!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 17, 2011)

My vote is Fainters.  They fit your description to a T.  Hardy, parasite resistant, calm, because of the myotonia they cannot jump fences, and their meat is said to be tenderer because of it also.  They come in all sizes, colors, and hair lengths.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> My vote is Fainters.  They fit your description to a T.  Hardy, parasite resistant, calm, because of the myotonia they cannot jump fences, and their meat is said to be tenderer because of it also.  They come in all sizes, colors, and hair lengths.


Really? Well looks like I need to do some research on Fainters. Thanks!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I am excited, I found a web site that will help me locate goat breeders in my area. Now to just settle in on the breed I would like to have, and get my hubby to agree. 
http://www.goatfinder.com/fainting_goat_directory.htm


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 18, 2011)

why not buy 2 or 3 wethers, one of each breed that you are thinking about and then compare how they are to feed out and meat quality, since your goal is meat and personality. although there are always differences in personality among individuals. It will be good warming up practice to raising breeding stock.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> why not buy 2 or 3 wethers, one of each breed that you are thinking about and then compare how they are to feed out and meat quality, since your goal is meat and personality. although there are always differences in personality among individuals. It will be good warming up practice to raising breeding stock.


 Thank you, what a great idea! You are so smart. That has just made my day. Well when hubby gets up, guess what he is going to be be talked to about. I am sure he will thank you too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME IDEA !! And I hope your husband says,"Awesome idea" too !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, me too! I doubt it, but I can at least try.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 18, 2011)

I am (trying to)developing a herd of boers for us to use as family meat. 

I've been really struggling with how to get does bred.  I can take them back to my breeder for more registered babies, but I also wanted to have a buck of my own, but didnt want to have to deal with the whole fencing a buck issue.

I have really enjoyed this thread, its been very informative (thanks OP).

In a few years, I may find myself a Tennessee Meat buck.  He will still need strong fencing, but shouldn't need as much as a full boer would need. Plus, I can breed him to my boer does and get good meat!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am (trying to)developing a herd of boers for us to use as family meat.
> 
> I've been really struggling with how to get does bred.  I can take them back to my breeder for more registered babies, but I also wanted to have a buck of my own, but didnt want to have to deal with the whole fencing a buck issue.
> 
> ...


Our Bucks are fenced in normal, goat fencing, 4 ft. high, no special reinforcements.  They have never tested the fences or gates at all, it just isn't in their nature.  We got a new one yesterday and our yr old is glued to the fence closest to where the new one is.  Not pushing it or testing it at all, just staring at the new guy.  It really is the funniest thing...he is like in a trance.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am (trying to)developing a herd of boers for us to use as family meat.
> 
> I've been really struggling with how to get does bred.  I can take them back to my breeder for more registered babies, but I also wanted to have a buck of my own, but didnt want to have to deal with the whole fencing a buck issue.
> 
> ...


I agree about this being a good thread. Thanks to all those who reply. I hope that you get your meat buck, and not have too much of a problem with the fencing.


----------



## Cabinchick (Dec 18, 2011)

From the research that I'm doing on developing a meat herd for my family, Fainters sure seem to be the way to go! What I can't find are any DISadvantages to this breed. Anyone?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> From the research that I'm doing on developing a meat herd for my family, Fainters sure seem to be the way to go! What I can't find are any DISadvantages to this breed. Anyone?


They faint!  May be a disadvantage if you are trying to get them somewhere and they keep falling over.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if they faint you can quick put their leash on then they POP up ... and they can't run away now !!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they could run away and drag you along with them


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 18, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ONLY disadvantage I have found to fainters is you must allow a few extra minutes for them to "go up" for the night, or "come out" in the morning, because they move so slow, and sometimes if you try to force them to go by nudging or pushing, they will faint and you have to wait till they recover before you can finish the job. This is very fresh in my mind, lol, because our new buck Eli fell over in the doorway to his bedroom tonight.  It has a ramp that he is not used to and we were trying to "encourage" him to go in.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> From the research that I'm doing on developing a meat herd for my family, Fainters sure seem to be the way to go! What I can't find are any DISadvantages to this breed. Anyone?


Oh that's GOOOD! Thanks.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Cabinchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That was gooood too!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That was gooood, you guys have to stop, my gut hurts. I even have tears!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH...yes it was good .. DID YOU KNOW I HAVE MILK !???!!! GO CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I couldn't even imagine. Not sure if my patience or mind could handle that for too long. You would have to figure that into your time for feeding and bedtime/morning.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 18, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!  That's awesome! I will.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

So I found a breeder for fainting goats, but she told me that she will not sell to anyone that wants to eat her goats. I don't want to lie to her. I tried to explain to her that we would buy two does from her and hopefully have them bred, and we would never eat the does. They would be our pets/mommas. She said no and good luck finding someone that would want to sell them to me. Should I switch to a different meat goat now?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 20, 2011)

If the breeder has quality goats at the price you want I'd go ahead and get them. Honestly what you do with the offspring is your business. Once she sells the goats to you what you do with them is your business. She doesn't have to know what you do with offspring, whether you sell them as pets or eat them. I understand her convictions, but really once you own them IMO you can do what you want with them.

ETA: You could get a different meat breed if you can't find more fainting goats in your area too. I'd suggest seeing what is available in your area and working from there.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 20, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> So I found a breeder for fainting goats, but she told me that she will not sell to anyone that wants to eat her goats. I don't want to lie to her. I tried to explain to her that we would buy two does from her and hopefully have them bred, and we would never eat the does. They would be our pets/mommas. She said no and good luck finding someone that would want to sell them to me. Should I switch to a different meat goat now?


On the Myotonic Goat Registry there is a directory of breeders by state.  Before you give up on the breed, I would check out other breeders.  Of course you can always wait til I have some babies, but PA is quite a long way away.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> If the breeder has quality goats at the price you want I'd go ahead and get them. Honestly what you do with the offspring is your business. Once she sells the goats to you what you do with them is your business. She doesn't have to know what you do with offspring, whether you sell them as pets or eat them. I understand her convictions, but really once you own them IMO you can do what you want with them.
> 
> ETA: You could get a different meat breed if you can't find more fainting goats in your area too. I'd suggest seeing what is available in your area and working from there.


Thank you, I thought the same thing. I can understand what she is saying, like you said, but when I am paying a lot of money for something, shouldn't I be able to with it what I want? It's not like I am going to be throwing them into the backyard and starving them. Or breeding them non stop. I would care for them, like I do with all my animals. Thanks again. One more question. She now has my email address, so now she won't sell to me. So now what do I do? I refuse to lie to her. So if she asks what I plan on doing with them, what should I say?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very long way away. lol I would love to get some from you though.  I looked up on a website that shows breeders in my area, I will look at the myotonic goat registry next though. Thank you


----------



## DKRabbitry (Dec 20, 2011)

In this endeavor to raise our own meat, we run into a lot of folks who disagree with eating the "Cute & Fuzzies".  If it were me, I would look around and see what your other options are.  If you have a boer whether or doe or something available to you, maybe look at getting that untill the time is right and you are presented with an opportunity to get fainters.  That is really the way I look at things.  If I miss out on something, I am bummed for a second, but I hike up my skirt, stick up my chin, and confidently say "I will have another chance at something better"
Also, I don't like supporting people who are a) so controling, and b) are so closed-minded that they don't even want to look at where I am coming from.  But I am stubborn like that


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> In this endeavor to raise our own meat, we run into a lot of folks who disagree with eating the "Cute & Fuzzies".  If it were me, I would look around and see what your other options are.  If you have a boer whether or doe or something available to you, maybe look at getting that untill the time is right and you are presented with an opportunity to get fainters.  That is really the way I look at things.  If I miss out on something, I am bummed for a second, but I hike up my skirt, stick up my chin, and confidently say "I will have another chance at something better"
> Also, I don't like supporting people who are a) so controling, and b) are so closed-minded that they don't even want to look at where I am coming from.  But I am stubborn like that


You are right, thank you.  a) you are so right, and I think that is why I have such a hard time with it. I HATE being controlled b) closed minded is exactly right as well. Could you imagine what would happen if everyone decided their animals were too cute to sell for meat?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 20, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> In this endeavor to raise our own meat, we run into a lot of folks who disagree with eating the "Cute & Fuzzies".  If it were me, I would look around and see what your other options are.  If you have a boer whether or doe or something available to you, maybe look at getting that untill the time is right and you are presented with an opportunity to get fainters.  That is really the way I look at things.  If I miss out on something, I am bummed for a second, but I hike up my skirt, stick up my chin, and confidently say "I will have another chance at something better"
> Also, I don't like supporting people who are a) so controling, and b) are so closed-minded that they don't even want to look at where I am coming from.  But I am stubborn like that


I love your avatar, It's very cool looking.


----------

